# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Te reduktohen per disa kohe temat me efekt fetar

## luleshtrydhe1

Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje:  

Perse sa here futem ne forum dhe i jap "postimet e reja" do shofesh vetem tema islamike , anti-islamike , kristiane , anti-kristiane? 

Po shof nje forum sikur muslimvschristian.al

----------


## jarigas

> Pershendetje  
> 
> Perse sa here futem ne forum dhe i jap "postimet e reja" do shofesh vetem tema islamike , anti-islamike , kristiane , anti-kristiane? 
> 
> Po shof nje forum sikur muslimvschristian.al


Eshte e vertete pjeserisht ajo qe thua!!
Tema "kristiane" nuk hapen perveçse ne nenforumet perkatese!! 
Kjo sepse krishterimi si fe, eshte i depoliticizuar tashme, ndaj edhe nuk egziston me krishterimi militant!!
Ndersa per sa  i perket temave islamike dhe atyre anti-islamike,kjo ndodh per shkak te natyres se fese ne fjale!!
Nje fe tejet e politicizuar dhe militante deri ne kercenim te vlerave demokratike, ndaj eshte e natyrshme qe si pergjigje te hapen tema anti-islamike, njesoj siç hapen edhe temat anti-komuniste, me nje ndryshim te vetem: ndersa komunistet tashme kane rene nga kali, islamiket ndjehen te forte nga numri i pasuesve e sidomos nga liria e fjales dhe shjprehjes qe u jep demokracia!! Kjo gje s'do te ndodhte sikur te njejtat liri fjale te respektoheshin edhe ndaj atyre qe e mendojne ndryshe nga islamiket e qe i luftojne ideologjikisht, po ashtu si islamiket luftojne demokracine!!
Le te themi se Perendimi akoma nuk don t'i hape syte ndaj fashizmit fetar!!
Nuk egziston ndeshja muslimvschristian.al, por muslimvsdemocracy.al!!

----------


## Albo

Ajo qe ju kerkoni e ka emrin censure dhe ne forumin shqiptar ne nuk aplikojme asnje lloj censure. Cdo anetar i forumit eshte i lire te shprehi mendimin e tij lirshem. Ashtu si cdo anetar i forumit qe i perket nje besimi te caktuar eshte i lire te praktikoje e shprehi besimin e tij. Nderhyjme vetem atehere kur preket liria e nje anetari per te shprehur mendimin e tij lirshem duke i mohuar apo sulmuar nje anetari tjeter mendimin e lire.

Ndryshe nga mediat e tjera shqiptare ku aplikohen "filtra" dhe "editoriale", ne jemi nje pasqyre e paster e realitetit shqiptar. Lexon ne forum temat qe vete anetaret hapin dhe mendimet qe ata vete postojne ne keto tema. Dhe kjo eshte vlere dhe bukuri e forumit, pasi kushdo qe futet e lexon ketu, njihet me larmine e mendimeve te shqiptareve nga te gjitha trojet e nga mbare bota.

Nese nuk ju pelqen imazhi qe shikoni ne pasqyre, ky eshte problemi juaj e jo i forumit shqiptar.

Albo

----------

